# Bee Quick. . . Anyone?



## MollySue'sHoney (Apr 10, 2008)

After hearing some good reports on the product I decided to forgo the smelly stuff and try out Fishcer's product. Now, I can't find a single supplier that has any. They each say that they don't know when they will get some back in. Anyone now of a source, in stock?


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

Dadant in Texas had some some 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Glad I bought a gallon last year. 

Do the math, it's a LOT cheaper when you buy it by the gallon.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

why don't you simply pm jim fischer (his name is on the bottle) and inquire about the status of this product. i do know that last year he said he had fired the folks that were responsible for packaging the product over some detail????

luckily my bottle from last year will likely make me thru this season....


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Won't help, Tec. I am in contact with him and he has no idea when it will be shipping.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Glad I bought a gallon last year.
> 
> Do the math, it's a LOT cheaper when you buy it by the gallon.


Ditto....the gallon will last a while too!


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Supply & Demand*



BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Glad I bought a gallon last year.
> 
> Do the math, it's a LOT cheaper when you buy it by the gallon.


Hey, Bill looks like you have the supply and there is a demand....... $$
!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Just get a leaf blower and you wont need chems !!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

> he has no idea when it will be shipping


should that be posted in the Consumer Reports forum?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> Just get a leaf blower and you wont need chems !!


I use a leafblower too... but it doesn't take much to have 3 fume boards working ahead of you. Gets most of the bees already heading down and away and you have less bees to blow out. You are mostly kicking out the stragglers.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I got Fischer's Bee Quick for sale. $12.00 per 7 oz bottle + s&h.

[email protected]


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Triangular Escape Board*

Not sure how many colonies you have. If not tons, then why not use a triangular escape board. They work great...overnight...and you won't have to use any chemicals at all.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Yeah, we STILL don't have a bottling run done.
Sorry, it has been one thing after another.
Many retailers are out-of-stock.
Not to worry, we will resupply everyone soon.



As far as escape boards go, the reason that they simply are
not practical for most people is that smaller operations don't 
have the time to pull off all their supers, put the escape board on,
put the supers back on, wait a day or longer, and then find out
that escape boards only work when there is a chill to prompt the
bees to move down into the brood chamber, so they still have to 
do something to actually get the bees out of the supers.

By the time the supers are off, the weekend is over, and the
chance to pull supers, extract, and get the supers back on
the hives for refilling in one weekend has been lost. With
Bee-Quick, one can be done in a single day.

In larger operations, there's just no way that one can afford
the labor cost of making multiple trips to the beeyard to pull
supers, let alone the cost of all those bee escapes. Time is
money.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

MP, are you setting your stack of supers on the triangle escape off to the side or on the hive itself? I have tried it on the side and had problems of bees still in the stack. I attributed it to bees that have not flown yet not knowing to leave or how to find home.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> MP, are you setting your stack of supers on the triangle escape off to the side or on the hive itself?


On the hive itself, where they belong. Why would they even work if they were stacked on an escape board...off the hive?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Michael Palmer said:


> On the hive itself, where they belong. Why would they even work if they were stacked on an escape board...off the hive?


Someone here suggested it and I tried it, didn't work very well so I added a fume board with Bee Quick and still had problems getting them to leave.

I usually use BQ on fume boards, pull and stack the supers on bread pans with BQ sprayed on them with a triangle escape on top until I can get out of the fireld.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jim Fischer said:


> ...and then find out
> that escape boards only work when there is a chill to prompt the
> bees to move down into the brood chamber


I don't have any problem using them. Maybe it's because I'm further north, and there's always a chill? 

If we don't have time to finish another yard for the day, or the weather is bad...too cold for fume boards...we'll put the supers on escapes, and the supers are clear in the morning.

And that makes me ask...how does that fit your scenario, Jim? The beekeeper plans to harvest this weekend. It's cloudy, and chilly. Fume boards don't work well in cloudy weather. Depending on which chemical you are using, they won't work at all. Then what?

The weekend is over, and the honey doesn't get harvested. With an escape board, the job would have gotten done.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Maybe it's because I'm further north, and there's always a chill? 

Dunno... when do you do your first pull? I grew up in NH, and I recall
some pretty hot days and nights. I look at it this way - if it is cool
enough that you can get escape boards to work, you can just as easily 
just pull the supers and do "set asides", the bees will leave, and you can
come back at dusk to pick up the empty supers. (See, I just saved you
all kinds of capital equipment cost, and extended the day for you by
several hours! )

> the weather is bad...too cold for fume boards...

Then there's breeze boards, the fan powered boards, the rag in the
unlit smoker soaked with Bee-Quick, even the propane torch on the
metal of the fume board. Beekeepers are an inventive bunch, I can't
keep up with all the approaches used.

> we'll put the supers on escapes, and the supers are clear in the morning.

Man, I can't imagine how you keep your help when you make them do
all that heavy lifting twice! 

> The beekeeper plans to harvest this weekend. It's cloudy, and chilly.
> Fume boards don't work well in cloudy weather. Depending on which 
> chemical you are using, they won't work at all. Then what?

See above - there's many ways to skin that cat.

> The weekend is over, and the honey doesn't get harvested.

I disagree - the usual experience is that by weekend's end, the supers
have been extracted and returned to the hives from which they came
for refilling. With escape boards, one may not finish in time.

But, to each his own.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Jim Fischer;321986 See above - there's many ways to skin that cat.
But said:


> Of course, that's all I was trying to say. Sometimes fume boards work, sometimes they don't. Same with escape boards.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

The triangle escape boards are all I have ever used to remove bees at harvest time. The only time they don't work for me is if there is a lot of brood in the super. The leaf blower then takes care of those. I stack them back on the colony. I think the broodnest below helps to draw them down at night to snuggle with momma. I also use a imirie shim just below the board to help relive congestion at the escape interface.


----------

